# iPod Touch et rando



## iolofato (28 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

je fais des randos et je me demandais si l'iPodTouch ne serait pas intéressant comme support de cartes. Je numériserais les cartes qui m'intéressent en haute def et hop dans la bêbête. Bon je ne cherche pas pas un GPS, ni un appareil qui me permette de reconstituer mes balades sur Google Earth mais un moyen simple et compact regroupant mes cartes IGN 1/25000.

Bon ok il me reste toujours la feuille A4 imprimée pas cher ok...

Un avis à ce sujet ?

Merci 

PS : Je ne souhaite pas acheter d'iPhone auquel je préférerais un GPS IGN pour des raisons de coût.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2008)

Le soucis, c'est que l'image transmit dans ton iPod sera redimensionée et du coup, tu perdra la haute résolution et la lecture aisée des cartes.

Mauvaise idée a mon avis.


----------



## OlivierTassi (28 Novembre 2008)

J'ai mis le plan du métro et du RER dessus, en PDF. Ca passe bien. Pour une carte, ça va dépendre de son échelle, je suppose... Le mieux est d'essayer.


----------



## iolofato (28 Novembre 2008)

ha mince la question alors est : Qu'elle est la résolution max d'une image png ou d'un doc pdf sur l'ipo Touch ? Je croyais que c'était sans limitation...

Merci


----------



## iolofato (28 Novembre 2008)

Bon et bien après quelques recherches sur le format c'est effectivement pas jojo même si j'ai pas trouvé d'infos vraiment précises, le contrôle sur le format des images est limité donc je ne prendrai pas le risque. Et comme le GPS Evadeo d'IGN qui est vachement bien au demeurant n'a que 5h d'autonomie et bien mes p'tites cartes en papier ont encore de beaux jours devant elles


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2008)

Il faut un GPS rando à pile; c'est idiot de se reposer sur une batterie (et encore plus sur celle d'un iPhone ou iPod Touch). 

Par exemple, regarde parmi les Garmin Oregon...


----------



## Matt82 (12 Décembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas quel type de randos tu fais, mais mon expérience en moyenne montagne et haute montagne ne me ferait pas prendre le risque de trimballer un iPod... 
Je prends mon iPod pour les (longues) soirées en refuge, mais sinon il reste bien au fond du sac. 

Pour la carte, c est bete mais rien ne vaut une bonne carte IGN (je precise parce que nos voisins suisses et italiens ont des cartes quand meme bcp moins bien faites 

Pour le GPS, un vrai GPS de rando (je me souviens d un retour dans la tempete au niveau du Dome du Gouter en descendant de l aiguille de Bionnassay... sans GPS ca sentait l igloo !)


----------



## Tonio the best (19 Décembre 2008)

Hello,
Un GPS pour iPod touch, auto-alimenté existe ! Il utilise la vue satellite et tout.
Va sur www.touchmods.fr/GPS.html pour plus d'infos !


----------

